# Am I forgetting anything?



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I have everything worked out. A cop is going to stay at the house with the dogs while we're on vacation. The dogs know him so that's no problem. He's got a list of everything the dogs do and their vets. What am I forgetting? Anything?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

You must be expecting trouble if you need a cop lol. Actually sounds perfect protect and care for your dogs and your house. I'm sure you know more than me and have everything worked out but if you are anything like me you worry about the dogs that depend on you when you can't be watching out for them. I'm sure they all will be fine and have lots of fun with their cop friend. There is always the cell phone to call in and check.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL no, not expecting trouble. We have a couple of friends who are officers
Oops, I just thought of something we forgot. Forgot to tell the neighbors who is going to be here


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing - those hav's over at JASHavanese must be trouble, getting a cop there to keep the peace !!!
ha ha

Have a great time. Safe and happy return.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe Jan's afraid they'll HAV a wild party!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just remember to have a fabulous time.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the giggles and good thoughts :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jan, when I've gone out of town, I've left a letter of authorization with my vet for them to do any emergency procedures necessary in my absence and guaranteeing payment.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Jan, when I've gone out of town, I've left a letter of authorization with my vet for them to do any emergency procedures necessary in my absence and guaranteeing payment.


Thanks Jill, we did that. I remembered something else.....to put the battery on the charger. LOL hope I remember to put it in the camera


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a wonderful time and try not to worry while you're away.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Have a great time! Be safe!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Have fun.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Have a great time!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Wishing you a great trip........


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jan, I hope you have a great trip and come home refreshed and are welcomed with lots of lickies!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great trip! Hope your bed there will be better than your sleep number one.....lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Uh oh...what if they have Sleep Number beds in the hotel she's going to???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tell him to STAY AWAY FROM THE BED !!!!!!!  

Have a blast, Jan. You deserve the break.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Uh oh...what if they have Sleep Number beds in the hotel she's going to???


You aren't going to believe it but this bed is WORSE than a sleep number and this is the Hilton! It's a spring air or aire or something like that. If hubby sits next to me the bed winds up in a V with us almost to the floor. If you lean your knee on the mattress it goes down to about 2 inches thick. It's nice and comfortable and feels good when you lay on it but when I wake up my back is SCREAMING at me. The couch is more firm so I'm trying that. I asked the desk if all suites had this same bed...yup. Who would have thought it could be worse than that sleep number with egg crate foam LOL
It's so weird not to have high winds and see flags laying on the poles instead of being slammed all around. Wow I can even wear a dress here and not have it up around my head! Wheeeeeeeeeee
There's even a hav mix staying here. She got it from HRI and he's the sweetest guy. Hubby saw her with the dog and she explained to him that he was a rare dog and that hubby probably never heard of the breed  Then I had to find the dog and the owner is a nice lady. We visited tonite and she had her pc on the table so I told her to type in jashavanese.net and she'd see our dogs. LOL she wasn't ready for anyone to know what a hav is so she was surprised. 
It was WONDERFUL to see my daughter and her family for a few days but they went home today  <sniffle> Work can really get in the way!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Tell him to STAY AWAY FROM THE BED !!!!!!!
> 
> Have a blast, Jan. You deserve the break.


Yup, stay away from the bed LOL
You all are so sweet, ty.
Hubby got locked out of his gov't email account and there should be an email in there telling us when to start the new job. He's got to go to a base, show them ID and prove he's who he says he is to get back into it LOL Forget that, he has class so we won't find out till next week. Oh the suspense :laugh:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH dear, I hope hubby doesn't have too much trouble getting that email. Are you enjoying your trip other than the uncomfortable bed?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> OH dear, I hope hubby doesn't have too much trouble getting that email. Are you enjoying your trip other than the uncomfortable bed?


I LOVED seeing my daughter and her family. There's a heatwave here that's unreal. At 4:30 it was something like 103 degrees and it's still hot as heck out. Too hot to go do anything so I'll go play with the hav that's staying here  
We went out to dinner last night and wound up way too close to that cop that was shot and killed so I cooked in the hotel tonite. Wow the meat is awesome and soooooooooo tender. I'm not used to that with the 'select' quality meat sold in Corpus. 
It feels so good to be out of Corpus! You can drive forever and there's so many places to go. A town, a real town!!! Wow there is a world out there and there's more than one grocery chain. Wheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL Jan sounds like you are having fun. Sorry it is so hot. Would be nice if you could get out and enjoy all those things to do. Although the grocery stores should be cool. You could got wander around a few. LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> ROFL Jan sounds like you are having fun. Sorry it is so hot. Would be nice if you could get out and enjoy all those things to do. Although the grocery stores should be cool. You could got wander around a few. LOL


When I picked up a dog in Florida we took friends with us and stayed a week for a vacation. We took them to Publix for an outing and they went nuts in there. It was so funny to watch. They couldn't get over what was in real grocery stores and we'd hear from a couple of isles over, "WOW LOOK AT THIS" They bought a bunch of stuff and we asked what the heck they were going to do with it and they said they'd figure it out......and they did LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's how I felt in Bermuda, the stores are tiny and if they don't have something then you do without. Luckily we were just visiting! We had to keep changing our dinner menu though because so many things were unavailable. After going to 3 stores for ice we gave up and went home without it, I was so happy to get back to my own grocery store.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Have fun, Jan!

We are on vacation this week, too. Gucci is with us, and seems to have made herself at home at the rental house, but I know she probably misses home!

Bermuda? My gosh, I bet a bag of ice would cost $10 there! LOL I love Bermuda, but sheesh....everything is SO expensive there and you're right, not much shopping. BUT, my daughter left her camera in a taxi and the locals helped us track down the taxi company and they drove the camera back to us!  How cool is that? That would never happen in some resort towns. It would've been hocked at a pawn shop in an hour. lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's the truth! We went out to a spa for the day, not DH (LOL), but I went with girlfriends, and a pedicure was almost $60!!! Here at home it would have been around $20.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Publix. I can just picture that scene, Jan. LOL 

Wow a pedicure here is about $40. then I live in a resort state. :violin:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cool that the owner has a HRI dog! What are the odds? I can just imagine her shock that not only do you know what a Havanese is, but you breed them!! lol 

Glad you had a great time with your DD. That's what it's all about.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> That's how I felt in Bermuda, the stores are tiny and if they don't have something then you do without. Luckily we were just visiting! We had to keep changing our dinner menu though because so many things were unavailable. After going to 3 stores for ice we gave up and went home without it, I was so happy to get back to my own grocery store.


:violin::deadhorse::Cry: Hubby ran to the store yesterday and came home all excited. He said he found PRIME steaks in our lousy HEB store instead of the typical select quality (who knew there was anything but prime and choice?). Wooooohooooo we were all excited so I cooked them up. Prime my....um....er..... well, you know. I want that Whole Foods store back! :rant: Wow the meat...yum.
I'd be happy to go to your grocery store too :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> BUT, my daughter left her camera in a taxi and the locals helped us track down the taxi company and they drove the camera back to us!  How cool is that?


Wow how nice! 
Hope your vacation if wonderful Kara!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I love Publix. I can just picture that scene, Jan. LOL

Wow a pedicure here is about $40. then I live in a resort state.



marjrc said:


> How cool that the owner has a HRI dog! What are the odds? I can just imagine her shock that not only do you know what a Havanese is, but you breed them!! lol
> 
> Glad you had a great time with your DD. That's what it's all about.


And I love your resort state Luna!! It was funny to watch them in a real grocery store cause all they know is the lousy HEB's we have.

No kidding, the odds of running into a HRI dog in a hotel are probably through the roof. I even knew who fostered the dog for HRI and emailed her. 
:laugh: 
She was surprised that we knew what a Havanese is. It was cute. She has a chocolate but the coat is fawn colored so she couldn't figure out why they called him a chocolate so I explained about his pigment to her so she was happy. Poor thing has been in that hotel since May because her house flooded and they're working on it


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We leave for the beach in a week and tonight DH and I were talking about what spices we're going to bring with us in case we can't find what we want at the stores there. We'll have a kitchen so we're planning to cook quite a bit and want to be able to make the stuff we like. I looked at him and said, "We are so old!" 10 or 15 years ago all we would have cared about would have been what kind of beer we could get for the best price!:laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ain't that the truth, Ann!!!!! LMBO


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ound: Too true Ann
Since the meat outside of Corpus tasted sooooooooooo good all we used was salt and pepper and darn it was good!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Ann you are so right. LOL


----------

